
20 years on, open source hasn’t changed the world as promised - pjmlp
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3246274/open-source-tools/20-years-on-open-source-hasnt-changed-the-world-as-promised.html
======
simonblack
A better way of looking at it might be "What proportion of software in daily
use" is open-source.

Sure there's a lot of proprietary software, but that's not an 'open-closed
source' dichotomy where closed-source stuff can be sold for profit, it's a
'public-private' dichotomy instead.

That is, Banks will keep their source-code private to prevent other banks from
stealing their ideas, for example, and nothing to do with the software itself
per-se.

